# Grayed out Velvet Fine Art option in  Epson Printer Box



## maldo1 (Feb 18, 2010)

I had switched my Velvet Fine Art paper profile to print on a Glossy paper but when I tried to switch back to Velvet Fine Art It was grayed out. I have not been able to switch it back on... anyone know how to resolve this?ThanksMaldo1


----------



## happycranker (Feb 19, 2010)

Not sure which Epson model you have but due to using Glossy paper, the printer driver will have selected glossy black ink, if your printer has this type of ink and I guess that velvet fine art paper requires matt black ink. So this could be where the problem lies.


----------



## maldo1 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Thanks for your insight! I'm using the Epson R18'' I tried what you had suggested and still the Velvet Fine Art option was grayed out. It's strange because I had been using it only the day before.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 22, 2010)

:icon_idea: Some papers can't be printed borderless and do not show or are grayed out when borderless is selected... :


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi mariaevita, if it's smudging it sounds like the printer driver is set to the wrong paper type and is laying down too much ink.


----------

